# Anyone drive a golf cart?



## chachi44089 (Feb 20, 2011)

My town recently made it legal to drive properly equipped golf carts on the roads that are 25mph and under. You just have to put all the lights and such on them, plus plates and insurance. Here are a few pics of our cart before and after.

Before...










After..









Its a lot of fun crusin with the family around town and to the beach!


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you in a retirement or resort area. I have heard of this in Florida.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2011)

Wheres the 30" plasma TV? No cruise control? Pretty cool there Chachi!


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thats pretty Cool.. Wish I could do that here!!


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 20, 2011)

No retirement area yet..lol.,Im only 40..Not really a resort either. Just a small town on the shores of lake erie "Vermilion". Lots of towns around here are doing it. People like to ride around in the summer to shop and visit. They are getting very popular here. Driving the cost of buying an old used one up and up. Its also a "green" thing. Even though mine is gas, it gets awsome mileage and low emissions. As long as you are not in a hurry to get somewhere..lol..Up at the islands "Put-In-Bay" and such, carts outnumber cars 10 to 1. They are a blast to cruse around on a nice sunny day. Like a cheap convertible. There are several wineries and cool places to see at the islands. We plan to take the cart on the ferry to the islands and go sight-seeing all day. And hit a few wineries of course "wife may have to drive". Check your local laws, they may already be legal where you live. I didnt know they were legal here until I saw a few at the ice cream stand and at Quaker Steak and Lube. We also use it at the campground.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 20, 2011)

chachi44089 said:


> I didnt know they were legal here until I saw a few at the ice cream stand and at Quaker Steak and Lube.



Now thats pretty darn funny Golf cart night at Quaker Steak and Lube, A place well known for biker nights. Wait till Redtrk see's this, as his bike group travels around to the different Quaker Steak and Lubes.


----------



## Flem (Feb 20, 2011)

chachi44089 said:


> No retirement area yet..lol.,Im only 40..Not really a resort either. Just a small town on the shores of lake erie "Vermilion". Lots of towns around here are doing it. People like to ride around in the summer to shop and visit. They are getting very popular here. Driving the cost of buying an old used one up and up. Its also a "green" thing. Even though mine is gas, it gets awsome mileage and low emissions. As long as you are not in a hurry to get somewhere..lol..Up at the islands "Put-In-Bay" and such, carts outnumber cars 10 to 1. They are a blast to cruse around on a nice sunny day. Like a cheap convertible. There are several wineries and cool places to see at the islands. We plan to take the cart on the ferry to the islands and go sight-seeing all day. And hit a few wineries of course "wife may have to drive". Check your local laws, they may already be legal where you live. I didnt know they were legal here until I saw a few at the ice cream stand and at Quaker Steak and Lube. We also use it at the campground.



Put-In-Bay! A great place to visit and drink, and eat, and drive the 6 passenger golf carts. Probably will go there this summer when we camp at East Harbor.


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 20, 2011)

Flem said:


> Put-In-Bay! A great place to visit and drink, and eat, and drive the 6 passenger golf carts. Probably will go there this summer when we camp at East Harbor.



Sweet! We want to camp up there this summer too..Maybe we will see you. And have a glass or ten..


----------



## Flem (Feb 20, 2011)

That would be great!


----------



## Arne (Feb 21, 2011)

Our town fathers legalized atv's on the streets here a couple of years ago. Folks have actually not abused it very much. They use them for quick trips around town. It is really nice when pushing snow, you do not have to worry about the police hassling you when on the street. Just be careful with your slow vehicles, car and truck drivers tend to not watch for you. We have to have a flag, stop lights, and insurance. So far no wrecks involved with the atv's, but really have to watch the intersections. Arne.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Feb 21, 2011)

I went up to PiB last summer for my 21st bday... that was fun. memorial day weekend. it was so fun. on a side note is the minigolf place still open next to the ice cream shop downtown vermilion?


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 21, 2011)

woodsxdragon said:


> I went up to PiB last summer for my 21st bday... that was fun. memorial day weekend. it was so fun. on a side note is the minigolf place still open next to the ice cream shop downtown vermilion?



Yup, still there. Its been there as long as I can remember.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Feb 21, 2011)

A couple of the small towns around here have legalized them. We have similar requirements. One guy even started a new business outfitting and modifying them.


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 21, 2011)

Airplanedoc said:


> A couple of the small towns around here have legalized them. We have similar requirements. One guy even started a new business outfitting and modifying them.



Golf cart shops are all over around here. They customize them to the max. Or as high in price as you can afford..Some are really over the top. And so are the prices. I have about $3000 in mine. And have seen some around $10,000.  Custom parts are all over ebay and other sites. Its quickly becoming a big buisiness.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 21, 2011)

I think I could enjoy one of those all souped up!


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 21, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I think I could enjoy one of those all souped up!



Oh yea. Mine is stock "11hp Kawasaki", Goes 16 mph. But here is the real deal.. http://www.cartpartsplus.com/club-car-engine-upgrade-kit-23-hp.html
That engine and a clutch job and you have a real beast!


----------



## Rootedmotion (Feb 22, 2011)

One of my buddies who raced motocross had one and we were planning on dropping a snowmobile motr into one and putting it on air ride but it didn't last long after we hit some big jumps on it. Lol you want to see some sweet custom golf carts go to a nascar race and they are everywhere in the camp grounds.


----------

